# Non OEM parts for water filters



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

After reading previous thread, got me thinking, Berkey keeps sending me emails to buy a stainless spigot for $23, looking for something else found that spigots can be had on Amazon. $10 to $14. Now looking for better deal on filters.


P.S. Didn't do a search to see if this has been covered.


----------



## Varangian (Aug 22, 2020)

Great thought. I hope you get a reply. I'd like to know, too.


----------

